# 28 Weeks Later trailer



## Chris (Apr 9, 2007)

http://www.ifitsmovies.com/2007/04/05/new-28-weeks-later-international-trailer/


----------



## Dive-Baum (Apr 9, 2007)

Looks cool. Nice when they do a sequal and it seems like a natural continuation of the story instead of the usual rehash in a different setting. 

Nice find


----------



## Makelele (Apr 9, 2007)

Looks like it'll be scary.

The scene in 28 Days Later where the main character walks through the streets of the totally empty city of London is awesome.


----------



## Chris (Apr 9, 2007)

Makelele said:


> Looks like it'll be scary.
> 
> The scene in 28 Days Later where the main character walks through the streets of the totally empty city of London is awesome.





I'm a total sucker for all that kind of stuff.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Apr 9, 2007)

I thought 28 Days Later was kind of dumb. They weren't even zombies, they just ran after people, puked blood on them, then their victims did the same. This movie, judging from the trailers, might actually be decent enough for me to look past that.


----------



## Makelele (Apr 9, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> They weren't even zombies,



I don't really see why that's a problem...

The reason for their behaviour gets explained quite well IMO.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Apr 9, 2007)

Well, it's not really a problem, except I went in expecting zombies, and being a Romero fanatic I was severely let down, just kind of ruined the movie for me. But this new one looks bad ass.


----------



## Chris (Feb 10, 2008)

Watched this last night finally. Very entertaining.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 10, 2008)

Definitely a lot better than the first one.


----------



## bostjan (Feb 10, 2008)

I liked them both 

Buyt then, I'm a sucker for zombie flicks.


----------



## Apophis (Feb 10, 2008)

way better


----------



## Seedawakener (Feb 10, 2008)

I need to see this.... omfg... I actually loved the first one.


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad (Feb 10, 2008)

I love 28wl. It's just a fucking good movie.


----------



## El Caco (Feb 10, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Well, it's not really a problem, except I went in expecting zombies, and being a Romero fanatic I was severely let down, just kind of ruined the movie for me. But this new one looks bad ass.



Lonely much JJ? It's hard being unique isn't it.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Feb 10, 2008)

Robert Carlyle


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 10, 2008)

Chris said:


> Watched this last night finally. Very entertaining.



Would you say as good (or close) as the original? I really liked the first one, totally forgot I missed this! Definitely have to rent it soon.


----------



## eleven59 (Feb 10, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> Would you say as good (or close) as the original? I really liked the first one, totally forgot I missed this! Definitely have to rent it soon.



It's different, but it's a good progression from the original. It seems like the logical place to go next. I really liked it.


----------



## Chris (Feb 10, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> It's different, but it's a good progression from the original. It seems like the logical place to go next. I really liked it.



Yep. Definitely different, plenty of action. Good lesser-known actors in both too, they're guys you know by face but can't really name. I'm a sucker for armageddon/end-of-the-world type flicks anyway.


----------



## eleven59 (Feb 10, 2008)

Chris said:


> Yep. Definitely different, plenty of action. Good lesser-known actors in both too, they're guys you know by face but can't really name. I'm a sucker for armageddon/end-of-the-world type flicks anyway.



 Excellent actors, both of them too. 

And that movie's just full of moments where you shake your head and scream "NO YOU IDIOT!!"


----------



## Chris (Feb 10, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> Excellent actors, both of them too.
> 
> And that movie's just full of moments where you shake your head and scream "NO YOU IDIOT!!"



Yeah. Cillian Murphy from the first one is pretty spot-on in everything he's in. Aside from Batman Begins, he has a Depp-esque penchant for picking odd roles in odd movies and I give 'em props for that as well.

I had to Google Robert Carlyle:







To figure out where the hell I knew him from before I remembered Trainspotting. I was also suprised that he played Daffy in The Beach.


----------



## Jason (Feb 10, 2008)

Kick ass movie.


----------



## eleven59 (Feb 10, 2008)

Chris said:


> Yeah. Cillian Murphy from the first one is pretty spot-on in everything he's in. Aside from Batman Begins, he has a Depp-esque penchant for picking odd roles in odd movies and I give 'em props for that as well.
> 
> I had to Google Robert Carlyle:
> 
> ...



He was also excellent in The Full Monty and Formula 51 as well.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 11, 2008)

Cool, thanks guys.  As soon as work/school settles down a bit I am renting this!


----------

